

Show HN: Haaash- Launch your own Quora in seconds - maliman
http://haaash.com

======
maliman
Just over one year ago, I became fascinated by the idea of one-clic deploy Q&A
for product makers. Part of it because building our main product was hard and
complicated enough that when it came to addressing users questions i wished i
had a magic button. A button that i can push and get a beautiful space for
users questions, just the same way we get a blog on Blogger.

Today I'm excited to share it and we'd love to take it further. I'll be
thrilled to hear your thoughts, feedback and questions.

------
1arity
I like your product, and there are too many aaa's in your name.

I found these other names that are free right now, if you're interested.

qaaz.com ( 5000 USD )

qooqleplex.com ( 11 USD )

aqra.com ( 3400 USD )

qadfly.com ( 11 USD )

qwora.com ( 11 USD )

quorify.com ( 11 USD )

qarrle.com ( 11 USD )

hashtaq.com ( 900 USD )

oraqle.com ( 5000 USD )

qillum.com ( 11 USD )

harqee.com ( 11 USD )

qeyring.com ( 11 USD )

quzzli.com ( 11 USD )

qally.com ( ~1000 USD )

qahaz.com ( 11 USD )

hazaq.com ( 11 USD )

qadify.com ( 11 USD )

qarity.com ( 11 USD ) ( like Quality )

aqeous.com ( 11 USD ) ( like AQueous )

haysh.com ( ~2300 USD )

qarry.com ( 16000 USD )

sahaah.com ( 11 USD )

qahihi.com ( 11 USD )

qadidi.com ( 11 USD )

~~~
maliman
Great thank you, we'll think about it. Do you have any feedback on the value
proposition, pricing? TY

~~~
1arity
On the plans page the copy is pretty clear, except for "come with a 30 day
trial, could be unset anytime" probably works to say "free trial" and
"cancelled" at any time, to match common usage if that's what you mean.

The pricing looks good. And the value proposition for this type of thing is
great -- who wants to train people to use their product when people already
using it can train people new to it?

I guess the incentives work to be there for people participating answers about
a product, so that those people actually care about providing answers. Your
business isn't really to the businesses you sell Q&A forums to, it's actually
to the people you entice to participate on these Q&A forums.

Here are some ideas :

\-- A "your company name"-wide login so that a person can write answers on my
product's forum, on someone else's products forum, and so one. And this
person, and others, can see the reputation points they've accrued on the
different Q&A forums where they participate. This makes it easier for people
to be answerers across their areas of expertise and aggregates a view of their
reputation ( collects the common wealth of their contributions ) across all
the places they participate, incenting them more.

\-- A way, and this is quite huge, for companies to actually PAY expert people
who are contributing value on the Q&A forum you provide to that company, as a
form of outsourcing technical support, through the mediation of your service.
You can take a cut of their pay, and in effect, you step into the "two sided
marketplace" or "sharing economy" space for product experts and technical
support. These power answerers are providing value to people by answering
their questions, providing value to companies for helping people use their
products and getting paid by the companies you are providing Q&A forums for.
This would really work. And you are providing value to incent people to be
these power answerers, which is another contribution to me choosing to say
that your business is really to those people.

